# Sig P938 followed me home today...



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

What better way to celebrate the holiday - than by exercising my 2nd Amendment right to buy a new pistol!

I just happened to stop by the local Academy Sports - and what did I see in the case? A beautiful Sig P938 Extreme! It came with a flush mag as well as a +1 extended mag. The Piranha grips and Sig Lite night sights were a nice surprise as well!

There was no thought or deliberation required... My DL and CWL were produced from my wallet with lightning speed!

I plan to make this my "always" pocket pistol that will replace a DB9 in the right front pocket. Hopefully, I can get to the range later this week to try it out.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

sweet find, a real gentlemans carry haha


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

nice!
did they have any more?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

bfisher1970 said:


> nice!
> did they have any more?


It was the only one they had today -- but I didn't ask if they had anymore inbound from the distribution center. If they do, you can request that they hold it for you when it arrives.


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

can't wait for the range report!


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

I fondled that same pistol at Academy the other day. If it proves reliable, the 938 is going to be a great seller.

Do you have any other subcompact pistols to do photos with?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

smithnsig said:


> Do you have any other subcompact pistols to do photos with?


Here it is with the S&W Shield


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

Yep, I saw it on SF also. I have an LC9 with xs sights for my ultra conceal gun. I actually like it, but the long trigger is tough to be very accurate with. I am thinking Shield, (a little bigger than optimum, need another pocket gun) keep LC9, and do the full Galloway trigger, trigger bar, hammer. (just barely small enough for pocket for me) and the 938. (unknown reliability, initial cost)

Haven't decided yet.


----------

